# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wieringa (Hallum)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wieringa

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartspraktijk Wieringa, Hallum

Adres: Rondweg 29, Hallum


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wieringa*

----------

